# Competing as a junior



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

I really want to compete at some point, but next year is my last year as a junior and I wanna go for it and make it for juniors.

How much more mass would you think I need?

Im 6 foot 13 stone 7lbs, about 12% body fat at the moment.

Planning my first proper cycle in october to assist bulking with a bulk diet.

thanksy thanks


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

conditon beats mass everytime

get some pics up


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

judging on your weight and avatar pic i wouldnt bother, thats not meant to offend by the way. i jumped in too soon as a junior and if you havent got the mass you end up looking a bit pathetic

if you are natural now then maybe enter a natural comp and you would be alright, if you have already used gear then thats obviously out of the window. one cycle wont give you the size you need really

sorry but in summary i wouldn't bother personally although that may not be the answer you are looking for


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

glanzav said:


> conditon beats mass everytime
> 
> get some pics up


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/84816-anavar-first-cycle-6.html

page 6 there, they are over a month ago now, cant pose for **** lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

ah so that answers the natural question, i cant see those pics at work but judging by the weights you may be bigger than you look in your avatar pic so bearing in mind my last comments i'll reserve judgement!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> ah so that answers the natural question, i cant see those pics at work but judging by the weights you may be bigger than you look in your avatar pic so bearing in mind my last comments i'll reserve judgement!


Iv done a cycle of anavar so im not natural, just been cutting at the moment for summer hence the avatar :tongue:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Depends on how much mass u can gain over the next year, 6 foot is tall and u need to b carrying some decent size....I was 16 stone befor I dieted down for juniors last year at 5 foot 7...my avatar pic is me coming 3rd at the Brits...It is defo about bringing condition...but there will b juniors tht will bring serious mass and condition...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i would say wait and put size on because when you diet down you won't look as big as you think but that's just me..


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

XJPX said:


> Depends on how much mass u can gain over the next year, 6 foot is tall and u need to b carrying some decent size....I was 16 stone befor I dieted down for juniors last year at 5 foot 7...my avatar pic is me coming 3rd at the Brits...It is defo about bringing condition...but there will b juniors tht will bring serious mass and condition...


Sweet you look awesome, im not sure how much I can put on but the weight I put on is mostly all muscle rarely gain fat unless I eat total crap constantly


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I too am wanting to compete as a junior for the first time next year.

What I am going to do mate is just try and bulk to as big as possible and see where I am in December time and take it from there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

I was going to next May, but dont think im going to bother.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking at ur pics id say ur v small and ud have to pack on a lot...u need to scrap any idea of cutting now....and u need to gain as much muscle mass as possible......test/deca/dbol....12-16 week cycle...aim to gain a stone + of muscle....decent pct....then run probs a test/tren cycle and aim to gain another 1+ stone...this wud put u close to 16 stone befor u start dieting.....


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> i would say wait and put size on because when you diet down you won't look as big as you think but that's just me..


The point is it's his *last opportunity to compete as a Junior*.. So telling him to wait is no use whatsoever is it really.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

XJPX said:


> looking at ur pics id say ur v small and ud have to pack on a lot...u need to scrap any idea of cutting now....and u need to gain as much muscle mass as possible......test/deca/dbol....12-16 week cycle...aim to gain a stone + of muscle....decent pct....then run probs a test/tren cycle and aim to gain another 1+ stone...this wud put u close to 16 stone befor u start dieting.....


Okay mate cheers, il do some sexy research


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

MillionG said:


> The point is it's his *last opportunity to compete as a Junior*.. So telling him to wait is no use whatsoever is it really.


Wait a few years, put some mass on and compete in a different class. :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your going to have to take alot of drugs and peptides but you can compete. good luck either way.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

MillionG said:


> The point is it's his *last opportunity to compete as a Junior*.. So telling him to wait is no use whatsoever is it really.


yes it is cos otherwise its simply embarrasing mate! ....ppl in the crowd will literally cringe at u....but if ur up for sum of tht then go for it


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan said:


> Wait a few years, put some mass on and compete in a different class. :confused1:


yes lol, simple as....enter a first timer or a novice nabba class, or an inters ukbff class.......


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dan said:


> Wait a few years, put some mass on and compete in a different class. :confused1:


Can't dispute the logic, but the lad said he wanted to compete as a junior. :thumbup1:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

meh feel confused now


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

he wants it all, and he wants it now.

think you'd better off waiting and competing in a different class mate, can't see you putting on enough size in that amount of time.

chill, kick back, give yourself more time to grow, and blow them away in the adult competition.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

russforever said:


> meh feel confused now


nuffin to b confused about mate....if u wanna just make up the numbers then step onstage n compete....it wont b fun cos url hav ur ass handed to u, or take the next year and pack on over 2 stone of muscle and url b in with a shot of doing half decent n url b plzed with wat uv achieved.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dan said:


> Wait a few years, put some mass on and compete in a different class. :confused1:





XJPX said:


> yes lol, simple as....enter a first timer or a novice nabba class, or an inters ukbff class.......


X2

Get some mass, compete in Nabba first timers. Or do a local club show, UKBFF juniors is a very good standard, look at the last 5 winners of the british title, look at how good Jordan is and he took 3rd - testament to the standard out there. James H who won this year is an absolute beast of a man....these guys have been training years and years. Its not as easy as training for a year and saying I want to do it. You need to be training for years - even as a junior, to get up on stage.

The maturity of ,muscle just wont be there, not so much the size thing, I compete and I'm not massive, but you need to have a developed physique.

All just my opinion tho, if you want to do it, go for it


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I haven't read all the posts mate but I would go with adding a little more size.

I'm 13st 9lbs @ 5'6 and finally decided I'll compete as a Junior...even then I feel I need a little more size. At your height I'd say you'd probably need at least another stone or so and come in conditioned as hell. That's just my view though, others will be able to help a little more


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ok cheers for the help guys


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not aim for the classic class? as your taller it may be better suited?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why not aim for the classic class? as your taller it may be better suited?


Could do, was just seeing replies for going for juniors next year. Maybe go for Nabba first timers work my way to that


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I haven't read all the posts mate but I would go with adding a little more size.
> 
> I'm 13st 9lbs @ 5'6 and finally decided I'll compete as a Junior...even then I feel I need a little more size. At your height I'd say you'd probably need at least another stone or so and come in conditioned as hell. That's just my view though, others will be able to help a little more


we will stil squeeze a few more pounds out of u yet befor u start prep dnt worry haha  , but the diff is ur 5ft 6...at tht height 14 stone looks biggg  ....at 6foot 14 stone doesnt look quite so big haha


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate i say that because i have seen junior pics looking like sh1T skinny no condition .. can't pose .. what's the point sticking some tan on and go on there looking like sh1T i wouldn't want to embaress my self but some people don't care.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> why not aim for the classic class? as your taller it may be better suited?


This always makes me laugh! :lol:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

sizar said:


> mate i say that because i have seen junior pics looking like sh1T skinny no condition .. can't pose .. what's the point sticking some tan on and go on there looking like sh1T i wouldn't want to embaress my self but some people don't care.


yee suppose. Iv competed in other sports that I used to take part in and I miss the rush of doing well in somthing, although bodybuilding is 100 times harder on the mind and body.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Even if you cycle full force now within 1 year you are not going to be big enough to do damage against any good junior. Sorry but developing a winning physique takes many years. Now perhaps a classic or some sort of fitness class would suit you being realistic.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just forget the competition for the time being, set YOURSELF a goal on how big you want to be, or a celeb you want to outsize, and aim for it


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Even if you cycle full force now within 1 year you are not going to be big enough to do damage against any good junior. Sorry but developing a winning physique takes many years. Now perhaps a classic or some sort of fitness class would suit you being realistic.


Ok cheers con


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> This always makes me laugh! :lol:


why? :confused1:

hes a tall guy, and i believe the classic class has weight limits on height so may be well suited for him?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> why? :confused1:
> 
> hes a tall guy, and i believe the classic class has weight limits on height so may be well suited for him?


Actually the classics is prob better for shorter guys, most of the top classics out there have competed in the classes before and have been doing classics as they fit in to this class as well. Taller chaps can be heavier but your talking about developing physiques you still need years of training to be any good, its a tough class these days, look at the guy who won Portsmouth show...

http://www.fivosphotography.com/galleries.aspx?page=2 about six pics to the right (number 49)

Its like the juniors or inters, you might make the criteria to do the class but that doesn't mean you will fit well in it, you still need to have a developed physique (good few years in gym) to do well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

For arguements sake about the juniors being a high standard - this physique only got this lad 2nd in the nabba north east jnrs..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Actually the classics is prob better for shorter guys, most of the top classics out there have competed in the classes before and have been doing classics as they fit in to this class as well. Taller chaps can be heavier but your talking about developing physiques you still need years of training to be any good, its a tough class these days, look at the guy who won Portsmouth show...
> 
> http://www.fivosphotography.com/galleries.aspx?page=2 about six pics to the right (number 49)
> 
> Its like the juniors or inters, you might make the criteria to do the class but that doesn't mean you will fit well in it, you still need to have a developed physique (good few years in gym) to do well.


yep im not disputing that at all. he will have to work damn hard whatever class he goes into.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> yep im not disputing that at all. he will have to work damn hard whatever class he goes into.


Agreed, there does seem to be a wealth of people thinking the competing bus is easy to jump on, hard work and years of it is the only way!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dan said:


> For arguements sake about the juniors being a high standard - this physique only got this lad 2nd in the nabba north east jnrs..


god i have got no chance competting then :laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well id only go on stage if i know i wouldnt make a **** of myself lol. so i got a good few years yet lol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Agreed, there does seem to be a wealth of people thinking the competing bus is easy to jump on, hard work and years of it is the only way!


but those r the ones tht do provide sum loverly entertainment on show days haha.....there was a few at portsmouth tht where baddd....one in the classics class tht was so bad wearing swimming trunks style thigns....did u notice him?....i cud not stop larfing....wen he posed he looked like he was havin a mini fit n then in posedown he was stroking himself hahaha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

XJPX said:


> but those r the ones tht do provide sum loverly entertainment on show days haha.....there was a few at portsmouth tht where baddd....one in the classics class tht was so bad wearing swimming trunks style thigns....did u notice him?....i cud not stop larfing....wen he posed he looked like he was havin a mini fit n then in posedown he was stroking himself hahaha


FPMSL I didn't see that, There are always a few tho, dont know who tells them it will be a good idea to do it?! There was a junior at the Hercules show at the start of the year, wearing swimming trunks, no tan and NO DIET, when we were weighin in at 10am he was asking where the pump up room was PMSL think he was a special child personally.....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> FPMSL I didn't see that, There are always a few tho, dont know who tells them it will be a good idea to do it?! There was a junior at the Hercules show at the start of the year, wearing swimming trunks, no tan and NO DIET, when we were weighin in at 10am he was asking where the pump up room was PMSL think he was a special child personally.....


i seen that pic your talking about lol let me see if i can post some of the silly once i seen :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Stars last year (2009)


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i just hate the thort of them being in my class....it makes a mockery of it dont u think? at the weigh in they shud hav a judge at least lookin ppl over to see if they hav maybe cut their carbs for at least a week haha.....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Stars last year (2009)
> 
> View attachment 39413


OMG, tht is offensive.....wat the feck....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

1st on the left .. who the hell let people like that on stage ? :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Stars last year (2009)
> 
> View attachment 39413


jesus crist that should be banned,why would they be allowed on

the stage in the first place,thats takin the p1$$ :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

XJPX said:


> OMG, tht is offensive.....wat the feck....





mal said:


> jesus crist that should be banned,why would they be allowed on
> 
> the stage in the first place,thats takin the p1$$ :lol:


It was hilarious! Everyone was cheering them and they were loving it which made everyone cheer more, the routines were sublime.....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

They must have mates or someone to say your not ready:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Stars last year (2009)
> 
> View attachment 39413


haha gotta be a wind up?!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> They must have mates or someone to say your not ready:confused1: :confused1:


 yeah but how many freaks do you see on the x factor who cant sing, its the same thing, love's blind i suppose


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Are they serious in those pic's? The guy on the left has terrible conditioning, don't even look like he dieted at all lol

Takes the mickey out of people who actually diet down hard to get to stage condition imo


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Are they serious in those pic's? The guy on the left has terrible conditioning, don't even look like he dieted at all lol
> 
> Takes the mickey out of people who actually diet down hard to get to stage condition imo


plus he looks smug as fooook:whistling:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> plus he looks smug as fooook:whistling:


Oh dear, might av a crack at this myself if that's the case

All i need now is to sign up for the window licking brigade and im golden:lol:


----------



## Reeso (Jul 9, 2008)

Really don't mean to hijack this thread and I know it's my first post and all but since were discussing the varying standard of junior competitors I thought I might post some pics from a comp I did last month (UKBFF NW) to see where I fall at!



















Any comments/criticism would be appreciated guys, cheers!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Reeso said:


> Really don't mean to hijack this thread and I know it's my first post and all but since were discussing the varying standard of junior competitors I thought I might post some pics from a comp I did last month (UKBFF NW) to see where I fall at!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mate u look v well....glute ham tie ins r nice....if u wanna do damage at brits tho u need to take tht conditioning to another level, tht was about the conditon i had wen i won south coast last year as a junior, n it has to b taken up a whole new level for the brits.....so aim is day to drop another 7 pounds of what ur holding there and ud cum in v v v well....best of luck.... :beer:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Reeso said:


> Really don't mean to hijack this thread and I know it's my first post and all but since were discussing the varying standard of junior competitors I thought I might post some pics from a comp I did last month (UKBFF NW) to see where I fall at!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate that's worthy of your own thread!

i'd have started my own if i'd have acheived it!

get one started :beer:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

XJPX said:


> but those r the ones tht do provide sum loverly entertainment on show days haha.....there was a few at portsmouth tht where baddd....one in the classics class tht was so bad wearing swimming trunks style thigns....did u notice him?....i cud not stop larfing....wen he posed he looked like he was havin a mini fit n then in posedown he was stroking himself hahaha


lol that bloke was hilarious. in the posedown he seemed to be mesmerised by the sight of his own bicep. some very dodgy posing was going on.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> lol that bloke was hilarious. in the posedown he seemed to be mesmerised by the sight of his own bicep. some very dodgy posing was going on.


cant remember what guy that class was in but was he the guy with spikey black hair? if i remember rightly he couldnt keep still when posing and seemed to lean so far back when doing rear lat spread and rear dbl bi thought the back of his head was gonna touch the floor...


----------



## Reeso (Jul 9, 2008)

XJPX said:


> nice mate u look v well....glute ham tie ins r nice....if u wanna do damage at brits tho u need to take tht conditioning to another level, tht was about the conditon i had wen i won south coast last year as a junior, n it has to b taken up a whole new level for the brits.....so aim is day to drop another 7 pounds of what ur holding there and ud cum in v v v well....best of luck.... :beer:


Thanks man, appreciate it. Got a bit of endomorph in me and water retention can be a problem but will do my best to get as lean as possible. Actually trying to stay leaner now than I usually do to try and make my prep go a bit easier.

Did you do anything differently for your prep for the brits or did u just up the cardio and lower the carbs?


----------



## Reeso (Jul 9, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> mate that's worthy of your own thread!
> 
> i'd have started my own if i'd have acheived it!
> 
> get one started :beer:


Cheers mate I may open a thread when I do my next contest prep.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

With encouragement like this thread i can now see why most shows struggle to have 1 or 2 junior competitors.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

fit1 said:


> With encouragement like this thread i can now see why most shows struggle to have 1 or 2 junior competitors.


I think its more a case of the junior standard now has got so high than that...i know i would rather be told i wasnt ready to be stepping on stage than people keeping hush and me looking like a tool...

dont tell me you dont laugh at the donuts that think they can sing on the Xfactor?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

fit1 said:


> With encouragement like this thread i can now see why most shows struggle to have 1 or 2 junior competitors.


mate, he isn't ready, and won't be in time to enter the juniors, simple as.

he can try and enter, and good luck to him if he just wants to learn the logistics/operations of it

but he will have his ass handed to him, to quote someone else.

it's fact.

there's no reason why he won't be a good bodybuilder in the future, but not in time for the juniors!!

:bounce:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

fit1 said:


> With encouragement like this thread i can now see why most shows struggle to have 1 or 2 junior competitors.


not sure what this is about, but ukbff/nabba comps r serious mate, to some ppl its their livelihood, no one wants to see onstage someone tht is ridiculously out oif place undermining the efforts of others that have worked hard for years to b onstage!

hence why we stated posting pics of ppl tht realli shudnt b onstage!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Reeso said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it. Got a bit of endomorph in me and water retention can be a problem but will do my best to get as lean as possible. Actually trying to stay leaner now than I usually do to try and make my prep go a bit easier.
> 
> Did you do anything differently for your prep for the brits or did u just up the cardio and lower the carbs?


i dieted v differently mate and it just brought me in a whole lot tighter, but ye essentially more cardio, less carbs....throw in sum pro/veg days...and befor u kno it url b so so tight....great legs on u tho  , get sum striations in them n tht will b summin to b proud of as a junior pal


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

The first comp i did i looked crap due to someone telling me something stupid about prep and i felt like a right tool man. Even the 2nd time i still felt like a tool and i placed second nautrally.

Im around the same height as you and you need to be 17stone + at our height before you diet to not look like a dwarf, this is something i have learned over the past 2-3 years.

But rember its not about winning, if you go through the diet and all the rest of the mental things and finnally make it on stage, you have alredy won mate.

Its up to you :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> Im around the same height as you and you need to be *17stone +* at our height before you diet to not look like a dwarf, this is something i have learned over the past 2-3 years.


At what bf% do you reckon? At around Russ's as it is in his pictures?

Another question...how many 6ft 2/3 guys do you see competing?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> At what bf% do you reckon? At around Russ's as it is in his pictures?
> 
> Another question...how many 6ft 2/3 guys do you see competing?


Not overly lean, id say coming in at about 15 stone ripped is a very good size for a 6 2/3 junior.

which is what im going for right now for next year.

I duno man, i was tallest in my comps, it was in Northern ireland.

Seems alot of competeitors are around the 57-5 10/11 mark


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> Not overly lean, id say coming in at about 15 stone ripped is a very good size for a 6 2/3 junior.
> 
> which is what im going for right now for next year.
> 
> ...


posted a thread about this the other week...it does seem most are on the shorter side...im 5 10 and would feel quite tall compared to some....especially a short ass like jordan :whistling: (lucky git) ha


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

alan87 said:


> posted a thread about this the other week...it does seem most are on the shorter side...im 5 10 and would feel quite tall compared to some....especially a short ass like jordan :whistling: (lucky git) ha


Yeh i always look at shorter guys and think, if i was the same weight i am now and your height id be massive.

But id rather be tall and big than short a stocky :thumbup1:


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE (Oct 9, 2009)

Take your time mate there is no need to rush into it. A common thing with alot of juniors is that they want too much too soon, which often leads to excessive overtraining,injuries and steroid abuse.#

Heres a few pics of me as a junior to give you an idea. Last years (2009) NABBA mr Northern Ireland and NABBA Universe. IM 5foot 10 and was 16.5 stone for the northern ireland and 15.5 for the Univerese


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> Not overly lean, id say coming in at about 15 stone ripped is a very good size for a 6 2/3 junior.
> 
> which is what im going for right now for next year.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate..yes, the high 5 foot is pretty much the ideal height...which I don't have!



Dean00 said:


> Yeh i always look at shorter guys and think, if i was the same weight i am now and your height id be massive.
> 
> *But id rather be tall and big than short a stocky* :thumbup1:


I would be happy at 5' 10/11" but I can see why big and tall is so much more appealing, even if it takes longer.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> lol that bloke was hilarious. in the posedown he seemed to be mesmerised by the sight of his own bicep. some very dodgy posing was going on.


yes yes yes tht was him, amazingggg, reps for noticing tht too haha, he had one hand behind his hed in a half ab n thigh then the other tensing his bicep n he was staring at it...i thort he was gonna kiss it x


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

XJPX said:


> yes yes yes tht was him, amazingggg, reps for noticing tht too haha, he had one hand behind his hed in a half ab n thigh then the other tensing his bicep n he was staring at it...i thort he was gonna kiss it x


lmao so did i! it looked like he was trying to seduce himself. in fairness i didnt think his physique was that bad. he just didnt have a clue what he was doing, and was clearly his biggest fan!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

alan87 said:


> cant remember what guy that class was in but was he the guy with spikey black hair? if i remember rightly he couldnt keep still when posing and seemed to lean so far back when doing rear lat spread and rear dbl bi thought the back of his head was gonna touch the floor...


yep thats the one. lol


----------



## Mickytree (Aug 3, 2008)

My training partner came second at the 2008 nabba juniors, and got asked to go to paris and represent GB. he is 5.8 and walked on stage at just over 15 stone lookin huge, only came second as his legs let him down a bit. But it must be truly hard for guys at six foot plus as I would imagine that you would have to be pushing nearly 17 stone in order to look at the same level........


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh it defo is i get annoyed looking at short guys that look bigger than me becuase if i was there height id probly be bigger than them!

But sure wha can ye do make the most with what you have got


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Height is a strange thing in bbing. Tall guys definately have their work cut out for them. I think 5-10 is ideal. I would like the tall problem though! As a 5-4 shorty my future is either to stay in a middle-ish weight class or become a blocky tank. Either way some tall bloke is gonna stand in front of me lol.


----------

